# ClubStogie BOMBING RAID -UNCLE! UNCLE!



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ok, you knuckle-draggin, tag-teamin', dirty playin' bunch of banana peelers.......is this what you were hoping would happen?










See what happens when you're gangin' up on one poor soul....somebody get's hurt. And I'm hurt.

You think that is bad........look at my mailbox that you all ruined in the driveby...










You see that.........

In all seriousness I am so humbled, and honored I am almost ready to cry. Really I am.

I wanted to post some pics to let you all know that this CLASSIC CLUB STOGIE BOMBING RAID, by however many of you, is underway.

I will post more pics and tell the complete story as this unfolds.

Again, I am honored, humbled and eternally grateful for this gorilla love you have extended to me.

Stay tuned..........................


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Now THAT is a campaign of "shock and awe." Enjoy shopping for a new cooler!!! * :ss

Welcome to Club Stogie. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Enjoy!!! 

All the best,
Al

P.S It's all Scotts fault! He made us do it!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha! ya rat bastage!

You deserve it gramps!:chk


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

hahahaha!!!!!!!!

I couldn't stop laughing every time you posted in the "20 men" thread!!! 

I can't wait to see the carnage! As SmokeyJoe said, "enjoy shopping for a new cooler." :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And to think it's only the first wave.

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


PICs dude PICs Lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

You got played like a 20 lb catfish.  You know what you are in for. Keeping you off guard with the PMs was enjoyable but I would still like to do a trade with you for one of those sweet hats.

*Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday Scott!*

PS, You might as well go and put a lawn chair next to the mailbox for the next week or so.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

:r I love it! You deserve it Bro! I can't wait to see this play out further. Enjoy, Scott. You're a great Gorilla!:tu

I noticed a great price on 150 qt. coolers at Sam's. Le t me know if you need one. :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

You deserve it. Sneaky little devil, you got whats comin' to ya. :tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah it's out of the bag. Bugger. Anyway, second wave hits tomorrow, then the next on Monday... I'm thinking you'll get the very last straggler by Thursday at the very latest if not sooner.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't understand what's going on here.

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*It's on like Donkey Kong!*

Scott - couldn't happen to a nicer guy ... er, grandpa.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I don't understand what's going on here.
> 
> This thread is useless without pics!


:tpd:


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

This is gonna be good!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

bring on the pics.................1 grandpa to another, I know you own a camera


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I sincerely hope someone sent the old guy a roll of bumwad, cause he's certainly gonna sh*t his pants. 
Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
Congrats Scotty!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> :tpd:


:tpd: :tpd:


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a nice shiner...but it was only one eye! I think by the time tomorrow is done we'll have more damage still...

:ss:gn:ss:gn


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Grandpa one day...ass handed to you another. What a great 2 day run in life!!

Enjoy them there smokes, Scott! 

Catch a big one for all of us!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

chants: WE WANT PICTURES WE WANT PICTURES WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> chants: WE WANT PICTURES WE WANT PICTURES WE WANT PICTURES!


Be patient. The pile probably fell over and blackened the other eye.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

F that!!!!!

He better put up some pics or I say we hit'em again!

Al


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> F that!!!!!
> 
> He better put up some pics or I say we hit'em again!
> 
> Al


YEA!!! LETS ANGRY MOB HIS ASS WITH MORE!!!! (im in this time!)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!! And so it begins!!!!!!!


Everyone should give him a day to recover....He just got Knocked The F&*( Out!!!!!! Badly :r :mn :gn :hn


Ron


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> YEA!!! LETS ANGRY MOB HIS ASS WITH MORE!!!! (im in this time!)


:tpd::tpd::gn:mn


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Now THAT is a campaign of "shock and awe." Enjoy shopping for a new cooler!!! * :ss
> 
> Welcome to Club Stogie. :r


You are talking about a walk-in cooler, right Joe? 'bout like this? Looks like he has some help, though :r










Speedy recovery Scott. Looks like a chiropractic adjustment in your future


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott, I will volunteer some cabinet space if you need me to watch over some of your......oh wait no pics. What the hell?


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Enjoy them there smokes my friend! You may just have enough to last a day or two now! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Let see some pics now!!, nice job everyone:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Booyah! The rampage has begun!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd just like to know how many bombs hit today. As for the pics, it may take him a while with all the subjects. Does radiation have an affeact on digital as it does film?:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. It looks like your pretty good at your left handed defense, but you definitely dropped your right at the wrong time.

Those pics better show up soon or another missile will be leaving tomorrow.:gn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> Let see some pics now!!, nice job everyone:tu


I've got pics of my contribution but I don't think it's appropriate to post them until he has acknowledged delivery. 

If you go back and look at my posts on the attack thread you will see I updated a few of my photo posts to include Scott's Avatar.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dead man walking!!

You better tip your mail carrier!!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in if there is another hit involved. The lack of pics is unacceptable. :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
I just talked to Scott on the phone.
Somewhere around 22 boxes arrived today and he tore in. In the midst of the glory he had to run out for a bit to do an errand. He's trying to manage everything so he doesn't lose track. I suggested that he post a pic of the overall carnage for the time being and he's going to do just that. That should hold us over for now.
It will literally take days for him to post pics of each individual bomb, so we'll have to be patient.
So you know how he feels, imagine being 8. Then imagine going to Toys R Us. Then imagine some old guy says "Welp, kid, this is your lucky day. I'm giving you the store. You're going to live here from now on. And over there, that McDonald's, thats yours too. And the candy store next door, you can have that. And the arcade. That's yours too. Have a nice day!!!"
That's how he feels.
He's got that "Good Lord, I don't know what to say!!!" feeling.
He did mention that he wishes he could run across the country and hug everyone. 
You guys did a wonderful thing to a wonderful person.
He knows he's much loved.
You guys are the greatest!!!
Scott


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Very well done gentlemen. Well selected and very deserving target.:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

holy rotten potato's.... 22 boxes!? you guys are just.... i don't even know what to say... IM SPEECHLESS AND I'M NO WHERE NEAR HIM!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> holy rotten potato's.... 22 boxes!? you guys are just.... i don't even know what to say... IM SPEECHLESS AND I'M NO WHERE NEAR HIM!


When I reminded him that's roughly half of what's coming I could hear the fear in his voice.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> When I reminded him that's roughly half of what's coming I could hear the fear in his voice.


Did he wet himself? Maybe just a little? :r

I understand how overwhelming it can be and sympathize, a while back the Syndicate got a hold of me.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Allright Here's spme pics. I am so in awe........I really, really, am. I know there is more coming but this is what I could get taken for now:










Again......I am so thankful....I really can't speak. It's kinda hard to explain, ya know.

Thank you very much really doesn't do it. The generousity is just unexplainable.........

-


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I see Deucer's and Tim's in there.
I know how you feel, brother. I'm in awe, too.
Words just don't explain, but I can say that the smile hasn't left for two minutes all day.
This is fun to the nth degree.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats some Pron! Congrats on being a Grandfather again! When you get a chance please post more Pron for us to drool over! Glad I was able to be a part of this one!:tu:chk:chk:chk:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya know I am sure I saw a grin like that before.............yup I remember now, it was my 5 year old when he came downstairs at Christmas and saw that santa had been there.

That is an amazing display and I have to say I am truly in awe of Jungle Generosity.

Too you all well done

Much Respect,

Shawn


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Unfreakinbelievable!!! Yall are awesome! :tu Where do I look to particiapate in some of these?:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd give up my mother-in-law for that padilla achilles! :dr

Glad to see my package made it... Hard to pick it out, but USPS says it's in there somewhere!

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha! That's great brother!
I'm gigglin for ya!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Now THAT is the CS way!!! Way to go Brothers!!! What a great way to end the week. This bombing raid is just AMAZING!!!!:tu:tu


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Absolutely incredible, I think Legion has finally been outdone.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad mine made it so quick! I'm sure my contribution will pale in comparison to some of the gorillas in on this one, but I'm glad I got to throw another box on the pile.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I have to know... what did the post office have to say? Did you receive the packages personally? There must have been some funny looks!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is so awesome!!!!! I would poop my pants if that were on my door step when I got home! Look at that shit-eatin grin on yer face! Congrats!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

my dick DEFINITELY just moved.... A LOT


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great pictures!

Enjoy those smokes, Scott. :tu










:ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Now THAT is an incredible HIT! Couldn't have happened to a better dude!
Congrats Gramps!
Scott


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, I am just giddy to be a part of it, I can't imagine being on the other end of it...and right after a new grandbaby comes into the picture...you're gonna be on cloud 9 for weeks! And you don't even have all of the packages yet!!!

This is great! I'm with you guys...who's next? :gn:gn:gn


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

can life get any better? first a grandchild then a whole boat load of cigars... literally by the looks of it i bet they needed a boat on wheels to deliver that one!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I spotted mine - the duct tape was a dead give-a-way!!:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great bomb! That's one for the record books.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bax said:


> Great bomb! That's one for the record books.


When it is all finished getting delivered it will be!!!! great start!!!! there is only about 20 more coming!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Amazing job fellas. I can't wait to see round 2 tomorrow:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I have to share this with you all!

About the mail man. Well, I live in a condo and we have the standard community metal boxes with a slot for each unit. I never use that address and that's why I have a box at The UPS Store. ;-)

So I call The UPS Store today, as I sometimes do in order to save the 3 mile round trip, and asked the employee there (nice kid, I know him pretty well after seeing him every day) if I had any mail.

Here's how the conversation went:

*Him* - eeYeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah.

*Me* - Like what do you mean, 3 or 4 boxes (I was expecting a couple of cigar presents - one from a MAW, one from a retaliation bomb from SteveDMAtt, and a prize winning from AuburnFan1980)?

*Him* - No, Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................., you should probaly grab a grocery cart from the grocery store next door.

*Me *- HUH?

I knew at that moment I had been selected as the recipient of the *Club Stogie 20 that ride like 100 MOAB* (Mother of all BOMBS), and was floored.

Oh, about the blown up mailbox I posted a pic of.

About a week ago I am driving home from The UPS Store and I drive by this person's home, who I do not know, and I see this mailbox laying on the ground obliterated. Obviously it had been hit by a vehicle and left there.

Knowing that one day that image would come in handy (if only I knew how handy it would come in for *me*) I rushed home got my daughter's digital camera and drove back and snapped offf a few pics.

Can you believe that? A true blown up mailbox....just waiting to have it's pic taken. Sorry for the individual who hit it hit by a car........errrrrrrr.....maybe they are cigar smokers too. :r

Oh, how'd you like the pic of the swollen eye?

That came from an infection I got after I got elbowed in the eye playing basketball as the coach of my daughter's basketball team, a few years ago. We took a pic in case I needed it for the doctor or what have you. Just so happened that it fit perfectly for this massive destruction, don't ya think?

I will be posting more pics.........I promise. Hang in there.

Thanks again everybody. Really I am very humbled ....................................and anxious to get smoking ;-)

:tu :tu :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I'd give up my mother-in-law for that padilla achilles! :dr
> 
> Glad to see my package made it... Hard to pick it out, but USPS says it's in there somewhere!
> 
> :tu:tu:tu


I gave up my Ex-mother in law for a cremosa.:ss

On a serious note. It was an honor to ride with you guys. It is also very enriching to see Scott's happiness. Enjoy it all, and know we care about ya , Bro!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Wow. I knew it would be bad, but .........

Enjoy. You deserved it.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

You know it's not over yet, right? :r

I expect to see pics of some overflowing coolers!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott,
Just goes to show, 
You never know how the day's
Going to Turn out!!!
Remember every day's a Good Day for a Smoke!!!!:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

:r :chk :r

I love this! You are getting CRUSHED! :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sailchaser said:


> Scott,
> Just goes to show,
> You never know how the day's
> Going to Turn out!!!
> Remember every day's a Good Day for a Smoke!!!!:ss


And it looks like you have PLENTY of good days ahead of you Brother!!!!

Enjoy them ....It's not over just yet :ss

Ron


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

This is definitly far from over...I can't be the only slacker who shipped today 

:mn :mn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't see my package there so I will hold off on posting the photos I took of the payload.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Legion said:


> Excellent job! :tu


Take notes, I will one day hunt you ALL Down :mn :gn :ss

I will avenge the Brothers that you have destroyed :hn :tu

Ron


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Take notes, I will one day hunt you ALL Down :mn :gn :ss
> 
> I will avenge the Brothers that you have destroyed :hn :tu
> 
> Ron


All I hear is Blah, Blah, Blah...:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Conch Republican said:


> All I hear is Blah, Blah, Blah...:ss:ss


People ALWAYS find a way to give themselves up :tu

Who Else??????

Ron


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This was the funniest Thread I have seen in a long time (meaning in the last three months). The photos make it hilarious!!! :r

This is the biggest, baddest, bomb I have seen!!!!:SM

Sweet hit!!!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

It's like having a not-so-secret santa. That's an amazing amount of boxes and more still to come!?! This has the stuff of legend written all over it.

Congratulations and well deserved, in my opinion!


I want in on the next one.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually, the BEST laugh in the last 3 months came from fishforfree's sassin' of shilala in another thread the other day:

"Yeah, yeah, yeah........blah, blah, blah. 
I ain't skeered of you or nobody "

Now THAT made me fall off my chair....:ss

Enjoy all them smokes, big guy!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Just one word.

Wow!


:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

and the hits keep coming.....................enjoy :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And kudos to Shilala for getting this thing rolling ... wouldn't it be awesome if this evolved into a full scale war? Triple F, I'm not saying you should organize a retaliation, but I'm not not saying that either. Cuz like the man just quoted you, you ain't skeered of nobody. (I wet myself when you posted that the other day -- knowing what was headed your way and all.)


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

massphatness said:


> And kudos to Shilala for getting this thing rolling ... wouldn't it be awesome if this evolved into a full scale war? Triple F, I'm not saying you should organize a retaliation, but I'm not not saying that either. Cuz like the man just quoted you, you ain't skeered of nobody. (I wet myself when you posted that the other day -- knowing what was headed your way and all.)


Can you imagine the required retaliation force? :hn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> Can you imagine the required retaliation force? :hn


Given Shilala's propensity for "gift boxing" his bombs, I'm guessing that some of the guys who took part in this strike on FFF would be willing to switch sides should the opportunity arise ... not that I'm advocating a massive, violent retaliatory counterstrike.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where are the pics????? Did the explosion destroy the camera?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Given Shilala's propensity for "gift boxing" his bombs, I'm guessing that some of the guys who took part in this strike on FFF would be willing to switch sides should the opportunity arise ... not that I'm advocating a massive, violent retaliatory counterstrike.


I'm done with bombing shilala, I don't wanna get nuked again. Y'all have fun with that. :chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Given Shilala's propensity for "gift boxing" his bombs...


I'm a handful of hinges and brass rivets away from going mental on this whole friggin place.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

You guys are brutal. I mean, the guy's living room has been turned into a warehouse. Nice.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

shilala said:


> I'm a handful of hinges and brass rivets away from going mental on this whole friggin place.


Be careful saying that Scott, There are some scary people on here :ss

Ron


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> Be careful saying that Scott, There are some scary people on here :ss
> 
> Ron


Hehehehehe.
:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I just showed my wife the pics and I had to laugh my a$$ off.

She says and I quote.

"That better not ever happen to you, you will have to build me a bigger house. If it does you will be living in the garage"

:r:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> People ALWAYS find a way to give themselves up :tu
> 
> Who Else??????
> 
> Ron


I love reading your threats, but word on the street is that you hit like a girl and that you uh... need help getting your ordnance aloft...

'nuff said.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Munkey said:


> I love reading your threats, but word on the street is that you hit like a girl and that you uh... need help getting your ordnance aloft...
> 
> 'nuff said.


if Ron might hit like a girl, but she is built like Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> if Ron might hit like a girl, but she is built like Arnold Schwarzenegger


:r:r:r That's funny. After thinking about it, after all the steroids Arnie took, he might be built like a girl too.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

kas said:


> You guys are brutal. I mean, the guy's living room has been turned into a warehouse. Nice.


Better a wharehouse than a (Client 9 house)


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

OK OK it's 1 in the afternoon... What's the word of the day? Is the mail boy from the UPS store missing a hot date cause he's working overtime just to process the ungodly amount of packages for the second day in row?

Come on Fish... You've been owned and your owners need an update!
:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> OK OK it's 1 in the afternoon... What's the word of the day? Is the mail boy from the UPS store missing a hot date cause he's working overtime just to process the ungodly amount of packages for the second day in row?
> 
> Come on Fish... You've been owned and your owners need an update!
> :ss


*DAY TWO*<clicky


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> OK OK it's 1 in the afternoon... What's the word of the day? Is the mail boy from the UPS store missing a hot date cause he's working overtime just to process the ungodly amount of packages for the second day in row?
> 
> Come on Fish... You've been owned and your owners need an update!
> :ss


Easy on me......I just got back from the recovery unit........

:r:r:r:r

ROUND 2?
Here's an UPDATE:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144270

-


----------

